# New club dilemia



## blockers (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi,

I am an inexperienced golfer, but really love the game, however dont have many opportunities to get out and play it. The last time i bought some clubs was 5 years ago! And here in lies my problem. 

Basically, my friend and i used to go to the driving range, i left my clubs in his car 3,5 wood, 3,5,7 irons. This was all fine until he lost them (well there is a bit more to the story but that is the long and short of it.) The clubs were Ben Sayers, Powerpact, Diamond ST oversize.

Fortunatly, my friend has agreed to pay the money for some new clubs. Soas far as i see it, i have 2 routes i can take. Either 
1) sell my remaining clubs, and get a completly new set
OR 
2) replace the ones that are missing and keep the old ben sayers ones.

I seem to remember paying about £25 per iron (cant remember how much the woods were) when i bought them.

I was really hoping that you friendly chaps could suggest what would be the best option to take, and how much my friend should be paying me (i thought around £150?), as well as what clubs would be good for me to get? Baring in mind i am a novice, who doesnt get to play much.

I hope that covers just about everything.

Thanks very much
Will.


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I would just ask to replace the irons lost...ben sayers are a good steady make and many novices can benifit from them


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

Get a Ben sayers M7 set. good value. 

for a bit less money you could get a ben sayers Mx7 set.


----------



## elizzy.jones (Nov 7, 2006)

You are probably going to be better off getting a complete set. If you just replace those irons they are going to be different than your entire set. It is also difficult to purchase just a few clubs seperately.


----------



## blockers (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the response there guys.

I was wondering, what do you think you be a good price to sell my clubs as they are at the moment; 4,6,8,9,P,S?


Ill have a look at getting a full set and just updating the whole lot.

Will


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

bout 80quid? that would be my estimate. thats if you payed 25 quid per club to start


----------

